# WINTER



## tftfan (Dec 21, 2012)

Well the old man had to show up sooner or later. power on.....  power off....  how fun !


----------



## tftfan (Dec 21, 2012)

But then again....  there are pluses to being stuck in the house !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 21, 2012)

Keep it all up your way. It wont hurt my feelings []


----------



## epackage (Dec 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Keep it all up your way. It wont hurt my feelings []


 +1


----------



## LC (Dec 21, 2012)

Got our first good taste of it last night . Twenty to thirty mile an hour winds with gusts up to fifty miles an hour . It was a gentle taste compared to some though . Wind chil was only 20 to 30 with about a half inch of snow . If that is the worst we get all winter , I will be tickled to death .


----------

